# JUICY SMUTLET GUILTY ON 5 COUNTS



## thirteenknots (Dec 9, 2021)

Now hopefully the Judge sends this piece of human excrement to Jail for at
least awhile. 
2 - 5 Years would send a message.
Then the Prosecution goes after Kim Foxx, Kamala Harris and Cory Booker for
setting up this fiasco that cost Chicago PD and the Courts a ton of money.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Brav520 (Dec 11, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


>


this is great

favorite line … Sandwiches?


----------



## crush (Dec 12, 2021)

"The silence of the truth"


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2021)

Did you catch all the riots? CNN is showing them right now..


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 15, 2021)

There's a " Riot " going on right this minute in
Dons Lemonhead.


----------

